# Trek Soho S VS Giant Bowery Mashup



## weston402 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok let me start by saying that I am very new to this forum so any feed back or help to my question will be very helpful. Ok so I am really in a bind here I have been looking at getting a ss bike and I have picked two the Trek SoHo S or the Giant Mashup. Please give me feed back and let me know what you all think is the better bike for the money. Thank you again.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

They are both around the same amount of money from what I can see but for me I would chose the Trek for two reasons. The first is that it comes with two brakes. If it is going to be a single speed then two brakes are a must. From the photos of the Giant, there seems to be only one brake and I cannot tell if it even has cable guides for a rear brake. Not the end of the world but zip ties look horrible if you have to use them. But maybe there are cable guides and I just can't see them. 

Second the Trek has fender and rack mounts on the rear on the front and rear which the Giant doesn't. Yes you can cobble something together with P clamps but again, why bother the Trek already has them. 

My vote is for the Trek.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree. I'd get the Trek. The ads for the Mashup I saw are for a fixed gear, although you could probably put a freewheel on it...it may come with one, I don't know. If you want a singlespeed, get the Trek. I think the Trek is a cooler looking bike.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

i saw a soho s today. I was too embarassed to sit around and wait for the owner to come around as he left it unlocked in front of a bank. whatever. It's a cool look. It has a borderline MTB look to it with the sloping downtube and super long seat tube. At a glance the construction seemed on par with my 1000. It definitely has a unique look. I'd love to test ride one.


----------



## weston402 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol...that's funny the first time I saw a soho it was sitting outside a coffee house here in Lincoln and I wanted to wait for the owner so I could talk to them also. So I went to the bike shop here in town and took one for a ride and I was in love but it was at that time I saw the Giant and really liked that look. Ok well I think I will just get the Trek. Thank you guys this has been a lot of help!!

Weston402


----------



## Chaos1 (May 23, 2008)

No experience w/ the Giant, but I have a Soho w/fixed, put drops on it and Deep Vs. Great, simple, good-looking bike. Can't go wrong.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

chaos, i know this an old thread but do you have photos? i'm about to buy a soho and put drops on it and i'd like to see how it looks/works.


----------



## Chaos1 (May 23, 2008)

Tindrum, I'll try to have some pics for ya by the end of the weekend.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

cheers


----------



## lunarc (Jan 14, 2010)

I just picked up the Giant yesterday and took it out for a quick 5 mile ride. Super comfortable for me and even thought it is a big jump from a full suspension mountain bike, it was pretty smooth, I got a good deal too. I am happy with my purchase.


----------

